# Your Favorite Zhejiang province (China) skylines



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

In the poll are included the main skylines of the province that includes cities, counties and districts.









http://www.chinafolio.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/Zhejiang1.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Hangzhou*









by ©ochinko









by ©ochinko









by ©ochinko


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Ningbo*









http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201601/04/203927sacw2b77cb76al7w.jpg









by 功夫









by 功夫









by 功夫









by 功夫









http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201707/24/221945w23p44ivxex8ixbf.jpg









http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201611/15/170259iber12gwaxrg1wy2.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Wenzhou*









http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201709/26/173646z5cyc20021eulcb0.jpg









http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201709/26/100255htm2m99bbuiboyus.jpg









by 武林门666


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Shaoxing*



























by 麦·当当


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Yiwu*



























by ywcxp


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Huzhou*









by 穷人的蔷薇


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Haining*









海寧中國皮革城 China Leather Shopping Mall by Steven Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Zhoushan*









http://imgsrc.baidu.com/imgad/pic/item/c8177f3e6709c93dc2633922953df8dcd0005455.jpg









https://gss1.bdstatic.com/-vo3dSag_.../1e30e924b899a901a19746cf15950a7b0308f5ad.jpg









http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201710/07/195601exglbt74bfg7nn7n.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Shangyu*









http://n.sinaimg.cn/translate/300/w720h380/20181111/D8w_-hnstwwq7224818.jpg









http://stc.zjol.com.cn/g1/M00255ACggSDloLtC6AQHoaAAPxUpXDBGs491.jpg?width=720&height=443









http://img.sxtv.com.cn/material/news/img/2018/05/88f7f09e6f5ebfe1c533b743f35e8a5f.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Cixi*









http://tiebac.baidu.com/p/5310519313









by 因独特·而尊贵









by 因独特·而尊贵









http://img.zxip.com/attachment/photo/Mon_1712/100347_230b1514339024137d6acc0ef5551.jpg









http://bbs.zxip.com/read.php?tid=2664285


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

why zhejiang? because it is a rich province? :grass::grass:


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Toonglu*









http://www.yododo.com/photo/01585D5DA54E691CFF8080815859D456 http://www.sohu.com/a/123942542_110527 http://360.mafengwo.cn/travels/info_weibo.php?id=6540644









http://dp.pconline.com.cn/photo/3282413_14.html









http://imgsrc.baidu.com/imgad/pic/item/4610b912c8fcc3ce914091099945d688d43f2003.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Yongkang*



























http://www.yksyw.com/newsdetail.asp?id=190


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

Zaz965 said:


> why zhejiang? because it is a rich province? :grass::grass:


Yes, but the main factor is the amount of skylines.


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Jiashan*









http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/89949e58d109b3de1f11e5e2c9bf6c81820a4cec.jpg









http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/6c049082d158ccbfea12b4b01cd8bc3eb33541ec.jpg









http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/968e0523dd54564e12cbe5b3b6de9c82d3584fec.jpg http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3817591232


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Jiaxing *













































by 砖头大帝


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Zhuji*









http://img5.imgtn.bdimg.com/it/u=1907600043,683025740&fm=26&gp=0.jpg









http://img5.imgtn.bdimg.com/it/u=3732117173,339218688&fm=26&gp=0.jpg









http://www.qishi178.com/uploadfiles...95941c4dd31bb-f329-4e87-bcf1-a4d237a5a703.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Anji*









http://5b0988e595225.cdn.sohucs.com/images/20171212/83a2d5ddf6f4477aa914a0bd93205615.jpg









http://p1.ifengimg.com/haina/2017_06/5770cc64df44b2c_w640_h355.jpg









http://img2.zjolcdn.com/pic/0/18/03/51/18035166_416563.jpg









http://zj.ifeng.com/a/20170208/5371548_0.shtml









http://www.sohu.com/a/209941434_677651


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Deqing*









http://mmbiz.qpic.cn/mmbiz_jpg/5Btb...vcc6kX79XNyCd11BT5zYj6XWOSeWA/640?wx_fmt=jpeg









http://img01.cztv.com/201811/11/0476f7c287b044b99bfb4f1f1be05148.jpg









http://5b0988e595225.cdn.sohucs.com/images/20171027/9b0468dbe0944065b77b60d29c563bd5.jpeg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Jingning*











http://5b0988e595225.cdn.sohucs.com/images/20181223/9d97b208e6bb4b538f6e71ad714e80bd.jpeg













http://5b0988e595225.cdn.sohucs.com/images/20190813/7998193b2df148aeb6037458555ddd36.jpeg













http://5b0988e595225.cdn.sohucs.com/images/20190813/d0bf723452da4f388bbb066137c9e045.jpeg


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Taizhou** (Zhejiang) - 浙江台州*
Please don't confuse *Taizhou** (台州, Zhejiang Province)* with the *Taizhou **(泰州, Jiangsu Province)*.
Both are located in the Greater Yangtze River Delta Region in Eastern China









by Laohu on 500px









by Laohu on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wenzhou - 温州*









by 奔奔 on 500px









by 奔奔 on 500px









by 奔奔 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Haining - 海宁*

Haining is a county-level city (a tier 4 city) under the jurisdiction of the prefecture-level city of Jiaxing (嘉兴).
The city is located between Shanghai and Hangzhou, and It is China's Leather Industry Center.
Like most of the county-level cities in Zhejiang Province, Haining's Skyline punches well above its weight.

For those Wuxia Novel Lovers, it's worth mentioning that Haining is the hometown of *Jin Yong** (金庸, Louis Cha),*
the writer of the _*The Legend of the Condor Heroes*__* (射雕英雄传).*_










by 逝水无衡 on 500px





​


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Lin'an*











https://mmbiz.qpic.cn/mmbiz_png/Xx2LaWBzZn8IU8kHPbjhHHQPDo7q0MKgwRyAKPZx4neiar0b0ia3bk8icXrvxQc7t99vNqCaPWpiabgw8CicbRnPwwg/640?wx_fmt=png













https://mmbiz.qpic.cn/mmbiz_png/Xx2LaWBzZn8IU8kHPbjhHHQPDo7q0MKgZmrD0yAp4eZ6hvW660SU74uSDAKP829RtrEl4J3fWM833C5IjL4SbA/640?wx_fmt=png













https://mmbiz.qpic.cn/mmbiz_png/Xx2LaWBzZn8IU8kHPbjhHHQPDo7q0MKgARv10OVOKudvyiaibCpPfHJDtHCBLHQTNayicHQOdn3CNfg4wEJUMYuVw/640?wx_fmt=png


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Zhuji*











http://image.cppfoto.com/works/2017/315/74895/0/03150074895-17081615212525_o.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Lishui*











http://5b0988e595225.cdn.sohucs.com/images/20190113/b8f843523add43c18ae61fb9d32ae84a.jpeg













http://subsites.chinadaily.com.cn/ezhejiang/lishui/img/attachement/jpg/site48/20200707/1594109446098.jpg













https://subsites.chinadaily.com.cn/ezhejiang/lishui/img/attachement/jpg/site48/20200409/1586414166201.jpg













https://subsites.chinadaily.com.cn/ezhejiang/lishui/img/attachement/jpg/site48/20200707/1594109492350.jpg













http://5b0988e595225.cdn.sohucs.com/images/20190113/ba647bbafe104727a75dea4a3b79d8b9.jpeg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Lin'an*











https://5b0988e595225.cdn.sohucs.com/q_70,c_zoom,w_640/images/20170928/4fde3f14b4cf4f29aedba4e6cf7cdf8e.jpeg













http://zjjcmspublic.oss-cn-hangzhou-zwynet-d01-a.internet.cloud.zj.gov.cn/jcms_files/jcms1/web2242/site/picture/-1/190611175308283806.png













http://zjjcmspublic.oss-cn-hangzhou-zwynet-d01-a.internet.cloud.zj.gov.cn/jcms_files/jcms1/web2242/site/picture/-1/190611175307677118.png













http://zjjcmspublic.oss-cn-hangzhou-zwynet-d01-a.internet.cloud.zj.gov.cn/jcms_files/jcms1/web2242/site/picture/-1/190611175307099561.png













http://zjjcmspublic.oss-cn-hangzhou-zwynet-d01-a.internet.cloud.zj.gov.cn/jcms_files/jcms1/web2242/site/picture/0/1910211926223442481.jpg


----------

